# Japanese / Italian .50 cals ballistics



## Laurelix (Oct 4, 2019)

Does anyone have sources about Italian 12.7mm Breda Safat or Japanese 12.7mm Ho-103 for their ballistics?

So the velocity at 10m then velocity at 100m then velocity at 500 metres etc...


----------



## taly01 (Oct 11, 2019)

Wow never seen anything about that and with WW2 technology it would have been really difficult and tedious to do, I really doubt it even exists, but there is probably armour penetration tests for the Breda 12.7mm. Using shooting software and "educated guesses" you can work out the ballistic coefficent of friction by the nose shapes of the projectiles then the downrange velocity. 

Type 1 AP-T 12.7mm
0.496" ?
563grain bullet 
2560fps initial
0.500 Ballistic Coefficient (probable guess)
100m 2385fps 727m/s
300m 2055fps 626m/s
700m 1489fps 454m/s

changing to 0.750 Ballistic Coefficient (very generous for WW2 563 grain 12.7mm) will straddle the data in your other thread, so it is generous but not outrageous 
100m 2443fps 745m/s
300m 2217fps 676m/s
700m 1804fps 550m/s

Ballistics Calculator has an accurate and easy one to use.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

